# How many grams of Java Moss



## idris (12 Oct 2019)

I've seen bags of Java Moss sold by weight online, but can't find any info on what sort of area it will cover.
I'm planning to use it as both a carpet type plant and attached to some bogwood. 
What sort of area might a 10g bag cover?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Oct 2019)

Not a lot if its wet which hope it is...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## idris (12 Oct 2019)

Is that metric not-a-lot, or imperial not-a-lot?


----------



## Kalum (12 Oct 2019)

Dennerle cleanator and teaspoon for reference (had a bag of weeping moss sitting handy)


----------



## idris (12 Oct 2019)

Thanks Kalum. Much appreciated.


----------



## alto (13 Oct 2019)

If it’s java moss, it grows so fast you don’t need much


----------

